
Year old made a site where you can gift people books - cryptozeus
https://mobile.twitter.com/paulg/status/1199032134280908800
======
lioeters
16yo on repl.it. I think it shows the great potential of web IDEs to lower
barrier to entry and promote learning by doing.

